# has anyone managed a date with lg? if so how was the experience?



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been hesitant to take this girl out to dinner because I'm afraid she will run for the hills if I have an episode. What should I do? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dashrendar (Mar 17, 2013)

Made out with one girl, then towards the end of the date i felt my stomache get all wierd, i couldnt smell it but apparently she did, though she was more concerned than grossed out. i think she knew i was sick because one of my friends might have said something to her before she saw me. I didnt feel comfortable seeing her while being sick though. We dated for a few weeks and it was pretty good for a couple days of that, haha, she was the best looking and sweetest of all the girls i have seen since i became sick.

Another 2 girls i saw i dont think they detected any smells, i even aked one of them and she said no, i didnt see them very long though, didnt really like 'em.

One other woman i saw only 2 times. First date went ok then I think when we were watching a movie i was haveing problems again though she denied it (i asked afterwards). Was a weird second date though, she was cold to me and i couldnt tell if it was because i was smelling or because i chose a guy movie for us to watch.

I'm more interested in getting healthy than dateing really, also i just dont feel comfortable putting someone else in such an awkward situation you know. I was more interested in getting them to help me with my condition (the ones that i decided i didnt like anyways , haha) though I don't really trust women to give you a straight answer (no offense girls) i dont think they have the balls to say something bad to you unless they are angry with you.

Havent tried any dates for a while, i will probably try again in a few months when my life is more stable.

After the dates i decided that i start smelling when i feel that weird sensation down by my anus. Otherwise I am good.

I would say go for it and go out on a date, maybe somewhere with outside dining to make you feel more comfortable, then pretend you are perfectly healthy. A woman would probably rather go out with a confident guy with gas than a sissy boy. Just make sure you come back here and tell us how it goes.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

Sometimes I watch girls have sex on the internet. Not sure if that counts but it seems to go pretty well for both of us. I get to be aroused by them and they get to never smell me.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Well i ended up asking her out and everything went better than expected. We ended up going to the beach which was a relief because i definitely did not want to be in doors. Our conversations flowed like water but she was way too talkative and didn't hold back what she was saying. It was getting extremely cold because i was wearing a thin shirt and we were out there for a while so we left. We ended up at a local restaurant and had a drink which was nice because my feet were killing me from standing the whole day. I was so anxious because i thought i was going to smell and i think i might have smelled but i wasn't sure but i did not get a reaction from her. I could hear people coughing and see a woman behind her rubbing her nose which made me worried but i tried to ignore it as much as possible. It's been two days since then and we are still talking regularly. Maybe there is a chance for abominations like us


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

MaximilianKohler said:


> Sometimes I watch girls have sex on the internet. Not sure if that counts but it seems to go pretty well for both of us. I get to be aroused by them and they get to never smell me.


This might seem strange coming from the male perspective but I usually enjoy the physical more so when there are feelings involved. that and I'd much prefer the real deal than some cam sloot asking for my tips.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

Mikeydidit said:


> This might seem strange coming from the male perspective but I usually enjoy the physical more so when there are feelings involved. that and I'd much prefer the real deal than some cam sloot asking for my tips.


It was a joke.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol! Then I did a terrible job picking up on it.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

Well it was mixed in with truthfulness.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

so i picked her up today (about 40 minutes ago actually) and i couldn't believe how drop dead gorgeous she looked when she walked to my car. She needed a ride home so i picked her up and dropped her off really quickly because i wasn't sure if LG was in the air. Shes been hinting that she wants to hang out and me like an idiot try to ignore it because im afraid. After i dropped her off i got these strong feelings of insecurities rushing through my mind. like why would she want to hang out with a shitty person like me??? (literally) I'm just gonna say fuck it and see her. if she doesn't like me then so be it.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

Brave decision, keep us updated!


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

So...we went on our second date a few days ago. I was brave enough to ask her out to dinner but she wasn't really hungry so she brought up the idea of a movie. Naturally the thought of sitting in a movie theater for 2 and a half hours was not a pleasant idea but i said yes anyways. We had plently of time to talk outside of the theater and it was quite enjoyable. She's such a sweet and gorgeous girl, she doesn't even realize it. the movie was about to start so we headed for the theater. We ended up watching oblivion (the movie was 2 hours excluding previews of course -_-) and i didn't notice any smellz or reactions from anybody. It was really cute because she kinda leaned towards my side so i could touch her I finally had the courage to make a move and....nope. I tried to move the arm rest up but it was stationary. i felt like a total idiot. After a while she started to rub my arm and thats when i grabed her hand and started to caress her hand with mines. We are still talking almost all day and i believe she has strong feelings for me. I'm still afraid that my LG will act up and she will run for the hills but it wont stop me from pursuing her.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Im glad mikeydidit your relationship is going well...tell her you have an issue,then you wont be totally mortified if the smell starts ...she will know in advance and maybe yall can do more outdoor things until you have the smell under control.

When your alone with her and IF the smell starts she will know about it in advance and not get freaked out of disgusted.
As you know some people think we pass gas in front of them to be smart,we have no control over it.Tell her this before it becomes an issue.


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

@ mikeydidit I agree with thickthighs I think it's better for her to know in advance even though it is hard to tell someone it's better because she'll understand that it's something you can't control.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

I can't believe how fast things have progressed with this girl. We are in a "relationship" but I might kick her to the curb because of certain red flags.the only thing stopping me is the fact that we have so much fun together. I haven't the slightest idea why she likes me because she's so gorgeous~ and gets lots of male attention. I haven't mentioned anything to her about it but she had only asked once if I had farted. She keeps telling me that she really likes me and that I make her really happy. This gives me a huge boost of confidence now that I know I'm not a walking piece of shit and I have my options open for other opportunities.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

You didn't take that chance when she asked you if you farted to tell her about your condition?


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

God no! I was way too embarrassed to say anything. I don't have the courage to speak to anyone about this. I know I really should though.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

So I told her my story and she said "wtf?? You don't smell" I'm sure I don't have a body odor but I do have LG which isn't all the time. She's asked me a 2-3 times if I've farted and I said no...so I guess she hasn't realized it. It feels good to get it out in the open. I thought for sure she would be like you're disgusting gtfo!


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Mikey, nice work brother. It takes courage, props to you. You did the right thing by letting her know. If she is a caring girl and doesn't mind perhaps you have found the one. She might even help you to work on the problem and support you towards your full recovery. She sounds like she might be a keeper. I also had a date a few days ago and it went well also. There is hope for all. I blogged about it if you're interested at www.mytummytantrum.com/2013/05/29/opening-the-heart-to-the-possibility-of-love/

take care

Jordan


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Well that didn't last long.


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

What happened


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

She broke it off which wasn't expected. She lied about the reasons though.


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm sooo sorry but that happens to everyon & personally I believe that this happened to you for a reason.You shouldn't be sad because things will get better as time progresses & there was a reason this happened probably because there is someone else way better waiting for you in your future. Plus think about it she obviously wasn't worth it if she can't stay in a relationship for long.I know that one day you will find a girl who will love you no matter what even if you have lg or if you cured your lg.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Mikeydidit this will end up working out for the best for you mate. You might not see it right now, but it definitely will. Keep working on yourself and continue healing the rest will come when the time is right. Your pretty young aren't you? If you have done it once, you can do it again and again. Don't worry about it, make it into a turning point in your life.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Honestly I'm not that beat up about it in comparison to how i was when my last ex and i split. Its just really shitty becuase of the fact that she pushed so hard for the relationship only to cut me off after I've devolped feelings for her. I should of known considering how old she was and with all the red flags i noticed but i loved the attention and in a sense it was worth it to me because she accepted me for my "shitty" situation. Lesson learned. i actually should thank her because now i know That i can do better (granted she certainly was a good looking girl) And i should proceed with what makes me happy from here on out.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

pengu said:


> You're gonna be seeing a lot of this. Even without the odor that's the way things are nowadays.
> 
> I would suggest working on the odor first before anything else. Best way to get laid is to smell less like ######.
> 
> ...


The shitty smell isn't an issue for me anymore. If people can't deal with it thats on them pengu. I will straight tell people in their face if they don't like it fuck off then.


----------



## dashrendar (Mar 17, 2013)

You could have given her the dick.

Maybe she left cause you weren't given her the dick?

That's a good attitude though, not caring about it so much... Find another girl and try again then tell us about it. Be the hero we need.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

We had plenty of sex so that wasn't an issue. She is way to immature even for a casual relationship so things worked out for the best in the end I think. Granted I still think about her regularly because I do genuinely care about her but Whatever. life goes on and I'm on to the next one.

Well actually on to the previous one because I'm fucking my ex girlfriend now(its been about 3 weeks). Its so strange because 2 years ago I was so hung up on that woman for the longest (I made a thread about it if some of you remember). Now I just don't care whether she stops talking to me or not. As things stand I'm pretty jaded on relationships in general because of how things turn out to be. Maybe its me, who knows. Either way I'm eager to meet the next one because this is like new territory for me and its exciting.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

You know how people tell you that you should learn to be happy by yourself before looking for it in others? Well I think that's bullshit. Unless you honestly "enjoy" being alone all the time then that's a load of crap in my opinion. We are meant to be social. I've always found it kinda dumb because people that do say these things don't take into account of family and friends or even small insignificant things like posting on a forum or playing a multiplayer game. I think we could all relate when it comes to shutting out the world because of the symptoms we share. We know what it truly means to be alone at times and it sucks. I'm sure some if not most of you have it worse than I do but I think all of you should try and test your limits to see where you stand. I took some massive steps trying for this previous relationship and I'm glad I did even though things didn't work out in the end. Give it a shot. You might surprise yourself.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Onya man for having a dig... " Do the things you Fear and the death of fear is certain". Imagine once you got a handle on this, and you will soon enough. You'll be unstoppable. One thing you'll probably find though is your mind will have expanded too much and the immature ones even if they're hot will not be attractive to you. It takes something a bit deeper after going what we have. Good luck mate


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe i should explain in detail for how long we were seeing each other. We practically spent about a month non stop with each other before she moved back home. We worked in the same place, she would sleep at my house, and i would pick her up to hangout during the day/night. We both figured we would spend all the time we could with each other before she left. I was happy even though i knew we weren't good for each other. I think the honeymoon stage wore off after she left for home so she called it quits (that or she met someone else). I explained my "issue" to her before and she replied with "wtf? you dont smell" but there have been numerous times where she would ask if i farted or not. One time during sex she put her feet kinda anchored to my ass and kinda spread my cheeks open and I'm sure i started to leak gas. I'm telling you guys maybe its not as bad as you guys make out to be and some of you have a fighting chance at finding happiness.

I went through a lot of preemptive measures before/during the times i would be with her which is probably why she hardly had any complaints about smells. hope that answers your question.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

pengu said:


> You got laid? How'd you manage that with the condition





pengu said:


> You got laid? How'd you manage that with the condi


This me made me LOL so hard...It's possible Pengu


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Pengu man seriously go to town on the chia seeds in water every day and get a bunch of colonics if you can afford, the breath will disappear..


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

chia seeds when they hit water expand and bulk up and will really push everything threw your colon. Just make sure you soak the chia overnight and after you down them drink heaps of water through out the day. Do it every day for a week ad drink the warm lemon water first thing in the morning on waking too and I'll bet you will start having some big BM's..


----------

